# Your Favorite TV Series and Why?



## johnnyyukon

Lot's of these kinds of threads running around, but after searching, seems mostly lists.


Gush about your favorite TV show/shows and why they're the best!


readysetgo....


----------



## Sygma

Huuuuh ...

Ok well

-> Person of Interest

it take quite a whole lot of time to really get started but what make the show very very good is the fact that its a pretty human one, despise the setting. I love how they toy with human psyche and the acting is fantastic. Reese is really relatable to me so yeah, it got a special place. Also the more it goes the better it is, season 3 and 4 are really waaaaaay up there in term of quality and I don't see any show able to top it off


-> Archer

Honestly it have to be the best cartoon out there with Family guy. The puns are so freaking fast, its always funnier to watch people who don't get them than to actually laugh at what is beein said / done


-> I guess the boring choice here would be Games of Thrones, for obvious reasons

-> The Flash which is an excellent surprise and they really outdid themselves on some episodes + its so full of references to almost everything in the DC universe. Also seein Mark Hamill playin a "Joker" and deliverin the perfect sentence. The only letdown of that show is that, yeah the drama is annoying. But as an adaptation of comic book its pretty fucking solid


-> Daredevil

They basically did their best here, not a single movie or even serie apart Batman Begins / X Men : First Class can rivalise with what Marvel did.

Its basically THE PROPER WAY to do an origin story. Photography was superb, acting top notch, some plot holes of course but that was okay and most of all the pace was just perfect. Slow, steady, not really exciting but lettin you hungry for some more. Easily one of the best first season and it got CRAZY potential for a second one

-> Breaking Bad

Because well hank + saul goodman + mike + gustavo. What's not to fucking like. Better Call Saul started very strong too


-> Quantum Leap

Such an irresistible oldie  everything in this serie is meant to maintain the spectator in a sense of wonder, and they manage to pull off hilarious situations at each jump. Like I don't even know how the scenarists thought about it all but it just absolutely deserve a watch

-> Neon Genesis Evangelion

I know that technically speakin its an anime but it has been made originally for the TV in a 26 episodes format so there's that.

Its such a disturbing, thoughtful and thought provoking, reflection about humanity. Its now 20 years old and yet not a single anime, not a single one ever managed to capture the intensity of the subject. Its all about "how far" one can go. Its one of the most controversial thing on earth and it got a really special place for me since it was my very first "adult" serie I've ever watched when I reached my 13 years old, nowadays I'm still buyin things related to it.


-> Sliders / Fringe / Firefly

All of these are quite crazy in term of quality, even if Fringe is pretty meh for the most part in its first season.


----------



## Lemxn

Fringe because it blew my mind in so many ways. Everything what I believe of it's on that show, science, spiritually and love all together.

Queer as Folk (US) because it has the most romantic couple on television. A real couple, with their miseries included. All characters are real, it's about people, their connection, prejudice, etc.


----------



## johnnyyukon

@Lemxn @Sygma

Quantum leap, haha, that is an oldie. But a goodie.

Keep hearing about Fringe and Firefly. I like some Sci-Fi, but it has to have a gritty sense of realism, like Battlestar Galactica. Ya think I'd like these?


----------------

*Strike Back*

Action show on Cinemax about British special forces ultra badasses, SAS, Delta Force(that's an American dude). Great characters, saving the world from radicalists with biological weapons, actual SAS (think Navy SEALs of the British Army) consultants on set. I love the added in realistic tactics, weapon handling/expertise, even though the plotlines are over the top.



*Rome*

Historical drama on HBO about the time period of Julius Ceasar, Cleopatra, Marc Antony, etc., told through the perspective of 2 Roman centurions, Lucius Vorenus and Titus Pullo. 'Nuff said.


*Banshee*

Most over the top insane, chaotic action/drama I've ever witnessed. Plotlines are absurd in scope, but again, the characters and emotional depth and combat techniques make it great fun.


*Justified*

U.S. Marshal Raylan Givens is a bad boy Marshal. Written (originally) by and based on Elmore Leonard's books/short stories (a true award winning novelist). It's a crime drama, but not typical in any sense. Funniest, wittiest, writing I've ever seen ever on a TV show. Was totally thrown off by the quality.


----------



## Lycrester

*Hannibal *and *True Detective* come to mind.

They both contain such unpredictable writing. I don't mean plot but the dialogue and the flow of each episode. The music also makes a definite impact and sort of encases me in their worlds. Both shows are incredibly beautiful. There is an attention to color and artistic detail that I haven't seen in a while. They are both the whole package. Every aspect of film making is attended too and rarely do I find myself thinking _"that could have been done better"_.


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells

*Community*

- pop culture references (they have entire episodes dedicated for just reference humor)










- meta humor (breaking the fourth wall)










- crazy characters










- bromance 











*Arrested Development

*- the puns! Lord, the puns! 










- recurring jokes










- Chicken Dance










- Sexual innuendos










- and this!!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Those are my main two 
Other shows I love:

- Firefly
- Futurama
- Game of Thrones
- Supernatural
- Parks and Recreation
- Fringe
- Archer
- Sherlock
- Pushing Daisies
- Hannibal
- Seinfeld
- It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia


----------



## johnnyyukon

Lycrester said:


> *Hannibal *and *True Detective* come to mind.
> 
> They both contain such unpredictable writing. I don't mean plot but the dialogue and the flow of each episode. The music also makes a definite impact and sort of encases me in their worlds. Both shows are incredibly beautiful. There is an attention to color and artistic detail that I haven't seen in a while. They are both the whole package. Every aspect of film making is attended too and rarely do I find myself thinking _"that could have been done better"_.


Yes, yes, yes, and yes.

With Hannibal, all the elements you named, I feel like I'm watching someone's nightmare. And yeah, there is beauty in that level of cinematic art.


----------



## Sygma

Aaaw yeah True Detective, cant wait for season 2

Other than that yes just go for it about Fringe. First season is a sort of weird combo between CSI and X Files, its pretty slow but they introduce all the characters, one by one and doin a good job at that.

Then it slightly turn into something more intimate in Season 2, and they go full crazy sci fi in Season 3 with a pretty dark tone (I really can't say more than that but the show just get to the woaw level there). Honestly the writers really did an excellent job at swappin from a kind of story to a completely different "one" and makin it all coherent.

Season 4 is about the consequences and 5 is a pretty, pretty solid finish line that remind some stuff like The Box movie, between others. Overall its a very unique show that is very intense in a lot of ways. It describe a lot of human emotions and the concept of actions - consequences in a really superb way, and at least this time around J.J didnt fuck up the end like he did for Lost


----------



## Dan E

The Honorable Woman. It touches many of the topics that engage me: politics & manipulation, family dynamics, national identity, and the Middle-East. Also, much like Arrested Development, it proves enjoyable to me in re-watch binges.


----------



## Lady Isla

I'm enjoying TV more than movies now and there are so many good shows that it's hard to pick just a few. Hannibal, True Detective, Banshee, Rome and some of the others you guys named are great. Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad, Rizzoli & Isles, The Tudors, The Flash, The Originals, Dallas. And some days I don't even watch TV for a minute, but you'd never know it by all the shows I like.

What draws me to them is the action, the well-written and complex characters, and intricate plot lines that keep me wanting more, etc.

I haven't watched Fringe, but I didn't like Firefly, except for the final movie Serenity. The Operative was a great villain. For me to like a show I'm going to need to like the hero more than the villain...usually. I don't think it's comparable to Battlestar Galactica, which I enjoyed.

And Brooklyn Nine-Nine is my favourite comedy.


----------



## stiletto

*I love endless suffering.* Three dimensional characters, unpredictable plot, and power plays.

Game of Thrones, Sons of Anarchy, Walking Dead are my tops.

Although I quite enjoyed, The Tudors, Downton Abbey, Vikings, the last two seasons of Breaking Bad, and the first two seasons of American Horror Story.

Honorable mentions (but they are quite "formulated" and have happy endings) Grey's Anatomy/Private Practice/Dexter


----------



## johnnyyukon

Lady Isla said:


> I'm enjoying TV more than movies now and there are so many good shows that it's hard to pick just a few. Hannibal, True Detective, Banshee, Rome and some of the others you guys named are great. Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad, Rizzoli & Isles, The Tudors, The Flash, The Originals, Dallas. And some days I don't even watch TV for a minute, but you'd never know it by all the shows I like.
> 
> What draws me to them is the action, the well-written and complex characters, and intricate plot lines that keep me wanting more, etc.
> 
> I haven't watched Fringe, but I didn't like Firefly, except for the final movie Serenity. The Operative was a great villain. For me to like a show I'm going to need to like the hero more than the villain...usually. I don't think it's comparable to Battlestar Galactica, which I enjoyed.
> 
> And Brooklyn Nine-Nine is my favourite comedy.


Oh wow, another Banshee fan. I've literally only found 1 other person on PerC (no one IRL) that watches it. 

It's definitely not for some, but I think most people haven't even heard of it. I think theonion AV club mentioned it.



--------------


It's only 1 season so far, but *The Leftovers* is surreal. And in a fucking depressing way. But it's so well done, so emotionally intense, incredible score, mysterious, I watched it in a marathon. Almost killed me. Mostly cuz it's the most heart wrenching TV show/Movie I've ever seen.

Not for the faint.


----------



## Glory

I liked things like Star Trek, The Twilight Zone, and The X-files. I don't like shows much because I don't care much about characters and prefer central themes. Although I do enjoy spy stories and old stuff like The Avengers.


----------



## Lady Isla

johnnyyukon said:


> Oh wow, another Banshee fan. I've literally only found 1 other person on PerC (no one IRL) that watches it.
> 
> It's definitely not for some, but I think most people haven't even heard of it. I think theonion AV club mentioned it.


I caught on late, because I don't get the channel it's on. Cinemax I think here. I'm now up to date thanks to DVDs and Watchathons. So many things going on. Dramatized yet very real. It's a spellbinding show.


----------



## epicpoe

Definitely Game of Thrones for me. I love how complex the characters are and how dark the series is. I'm currently reading the books as well. I also love how they follow many different storylines and have them come together.


----------



## ficsci

ADVENTURE TIME!!!!

<--- my avatar says it all

It's all that is epic rolled into one. How do I even begin to describe it? It's like every geek's wet dream.


----------



## Khalaris

My favourites are Doctor Who and Top Gear. Or maybe I should say Top Gear _was_ a favourite


----------



## Iris186000

Dead Like Me, Supernatural, Once Upon a Time, Vikings, Master Chef, Fringe, Cosmos, Firefly, Sherlock, Hannibal, Downton Abbey, The Walking Dead, American Horror Story, House Hunters, The Office, Adventure Time, Star Trek (the original series)

If only I had access to Game of Thrones...

Soon...very soon...*plots* :ninja:


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Razorgirl said:


> I liked things like Star Trek, The Twilight Zone, and The X-files. I don't like shows much because I don't care much about characters and prefer central themes. Although I do enjoy spy stories and old stuff like The Avengers.


----------



## EternalFrost

Avatar: The Last Airbender is probably my all-time favourite. 

It shaped a lot of my childhood. It was the first time there was a character who had the same complexion as me on a show I really liked. It was also the first time I heard about the issue of sexism outside of school. I thought it was totally awesome. And of course the more I watched, the more I loved the characters and how they all has such strong character development. The relationships between the characters were explored in depth. They covered issues like genocide and child abuse and it just blew my mind that this was all in a cartoon. I also really loved the idea of people controlling the elements. And Katara and Aang's relationship specifically hit home run for me. I love that sort of subtle but sweet romance they had that kept building between all their adventures. Plus the animation was beautiful :] 

I love a ton of other shows now but none as much as I did with ATLA


----------



## fadedtone

Not a huge fan of tv shows, but favs were breaking bad, and ehh some american horror series


----------



## yet another intj

The Office... Warmth of invisible elephant in the room.





Portlandia... The first real deal millennial comedy.





Louie... In my honest opinion, it's one of the most touching and honest work of satire.





Reno 911... Humble, intense and hilarious.





Miami Vice... Because it's magnificent.


----------



## Hypaspist

Probably Archer. It's hilarious and goes hard in the comedy department, and because of Krieger. Krieger Klense, Piggy, the Krieger Van. Oh, and PHRASING!! 

They should hurry up and release season 6 so I can watch it on Netflix. Not that I'd mine watching seasons 1-5 again.


----------



## LostFavor

Not sure if I have a single favorite. 

Firefly stands out, even though it's been a while and I only watched most of the episodes one time. Reason: Badass space western, complete with rugged byronic hero, played by one of the current best at being a lovable, hardass dickbag - Nathan Fillion.

It's hard to put into words what all works for me about Firefly. It's probably easier to point out that's it's hard for me to think of aspects of it that don't work. The cast is stellar, characterizations are 3D, the setting and production are rock solid... tragic that it only went one season.

Though one has to wonder: Would it have held as such an amazing show in peoples' minds had it gone into multiple seasons? To be fair, it could have fallen off the wagon and become a crapfest as many shows do.


The Office (American version) has a special place in my heart - watched it like mad in college. Don't watch it much anymore though. That show alone made me a fanboy of Steve Carell. Nobody plays a lead idiot character quite like him. 

In more recent memory, Breaking Bad for reasons that are probably shared by many (it's just pure good drama on all accounts). Sherlock, because holy crap Cumberbatch and Freeman nail Holmes and Watson in a way that I never quite imagined, but never knew I'd enjoy so much. And Criminal Minds for being like the chocolate cake of psychological exploration (the only downside is it's so dark and _real_ at the same time - hard to digest in large quantities).


----------



## 68097

Smallville was my favorite show for ... 7 years? Still love it. 

Current favorite show is Grimm, though Hannibal is pretty awesome.

Why do I love them? The blend of supernatural-and-heroism. I find it all very interesting. Smallville made Lex Luthor fully human and I liked that. He was a multi-layered villain rather than two-dimensional. Grimm is just ... fun. And Hannibal is awesome in terms of symbolism, and nuance, and meaning.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Well, Akira isn't a series, so I'm going to go with Elfen Lied because I do relate to Lucy almost as much as I relate to Tetsuo.


----------



## star tripper

Fullmetal Alchemist, Young Justice, Seinfeld, Digimon, and Hannibal are the five that pop to mind.

For FMA, YJ, and Hannibal, it's stupidly simple: I'm in love with the protagonist (Edward Elric, Dick Grayson, Will Graham). So I just watch these shows to analyze the character, break him apart, see how he fits into the rest of the show, figure out the nature of his relationships with others (usually Edward with Alphonse, Dick with Bruce, and Will with Hannibal... all platonic). I chew these characters up and spit them out. I also really love the vibe of those shows. FMA and Hannibal are dark and twisted, and Hannibal has an extra helping of psychological thrill that hooks me in. YJ's S2 was like watching thousands of dominoes tumble from every direction. It was so fucking _cool_ and kept me at the edge of my seat even in episodes without Dick.

Digimon is a bit less creepy-character-stalking. I'm not in love with any specific character; I find every single fucking character interesting, and each character not only has a function in the show, but the show literally revolves around the character development. They start with all these realistically imperfect kids, and every episode the kids grow more and more. And they have their own unique journey. There's a lot of subtly clever writing, particularly in the first season. And of course, it helps that every episode has lots of action (I really can't sit through many shows without action). But I just love this show because I find something new to love every time. I think it's better than 90% of shows intended for adults.

And Seinfeld...? I'm not sure actually. I just find it so clever and applicable to every life situation. Whenever my dad and I are together, we can't go ten minutes without quoting Seinfeld. The best part about Seinfeld is the ending to each episode when all the seemingly unrelated stories come together and ruin everyone's lives.

I also find I enjoy pretty much any show with action and interesting relationships between characters. I'm a big fan of The Blacklist just because I find the relationship between Red and Liz (and to an extent Liz and Tom) intriguing.


----------



## Groovy

I don't watch TV much but when I do I keep it fairly simple, haha.

I love Orange is the New Black, South Park, and The Simpsons.  

Going to watch The Tudors soon too.


----------



## UraniaIsis

Unfortunately, or fortunately, I don't watch a lot of TV. I am lucky to get a shot at the TV, but when I do...

*The Twilight Zone: The "what ifs" intrigue me. (Lesson learned: Theorizing)

*Quantum Leap: Even if fictional, it always made me think about what I would have thought or done if I was in a certain situation. (Lesson learned: Empathy)

*Game of Thrones: Fictional "Medival Ages" grit that makes my gut swirl just the right way on how disgusting human nature can be, and it's still only the tip of the iceberg. (Lesson learned: The World is just shades of gray)

*The Big Bang Theory: Sheldon's friendship algorithm won me over.

*Teen Titans + Teen Titans Go!: My inner child is appeased!

*The Walking Dead: Altruism only goes so far and human dignity only lasts as long as a society is around to acknowledge it..."tainted meat!"

*Metalocalypse: Viewing it is 'doable.' It is the right amount of 'brutal' for me.

*Star Trek: I'm an old trekkie at heart. There is just a certain ID, Ego, and Super Ego type chemistry Kirk, Spock, and Bones had that just counterbalanced each other quite interestingly.


----------



## EidolonAlpha

I love the thread. I think I'm going to watch a few of those often mentioned, I didn't see before.

Here are my favorites:

Breaking Bad
Top notch acting with brilliant characters is what's most important to me in TV series. It's what makes it feel authentic and sucks you in, because you can relate to the characters. The great thing about it, is, you primarily relate to the "bad guy", you want him to succeed and step deeper into criminality, just... for entertainments sake? I don't know, but I never saw a TV serie that captivating.

The Sopranos
A New Jersey Mob boss leader visits a therapist... sounds like a cheap joke, but it's a vital part of the mainplot in this great show. Like in Breaking Bad, the actors are really just that good, go and convince yourself. Truth be told, the show is really slow, it's like you watch the show and in the meantime a sapling grew to a tree, but that's part of its quality: it takes the time to develop every character in the maincast. Human relationships in an interesting mob scenario can only get as good as that, trust me or show me something better 

True Detective
It's just been one season, but this single season blew my mind. At the beginning I thought, that it's really philosophical, it almost felt insincere, but then I realized, being philosophical is the whole point of the show and that was when I really fell in love with the serie. Two detectives (INTP and ESTJ I guess) are trying to solve the case about really creepy ritual murders. I don't want to tell you more about the story, I'm afraid to spoil it for you, but just let me say this: the atmosphere is so thick, you can cut it with a knife.


----------



## Enygmatic

Comedies: Arrested Development, Scrubs and the Simpsons because they are all witty, have quirky characters you come to love and are hilarious.

Science Fiction: Star Trek: DS9 because the character development is wonderful and they all grow on you, the plots reflect WW2 incredibly well and always make you think, it made me cry, I loved the chemistry between the actors and the dialogue is fantastic. It has great male and female characters who all have layers and a deep history. Oh and there are also Cardassians aka. the badasses egocentric jerks of the galaxy and I love every last one of them. My only slight critique is how often they show certain characters (e.g. the cardassians) in the beginning but it pays up for it later. 

Crime Drama: Boardwalk Empire because this show is as close to perfection as a show can come to me. It has beautiful cinematography, genius dialogue, deep characters plus development as well as a phenomenal storyline which has lots of twist and turns. The clothing looks fabulous while suiting each character's personality. Though the series has got some flack about their representation of women and I can see where they are coming from with all the nudity but I think all characters show development into fleshed out characters.


----------



## orihara

house md. it has an entp relatable protag what else can you ask for


----------



## Diminuendo

Twilight Zone, Twin Peaks and LOST.

Something about surrealism+mystery together is very appealing to me.


----------



## ObservantFool

Face Off is the only show I've ever "committed" to. It inspires me to be creative, and it's interesting to get a glimpse into other people's imaginations. Sometimes I like to draw my own concepts for the challenges they do. I've even thought about making prosthetic make-up one of my hobbies. I also enjoy listening to the critiques the judges give and developing an artistic eye.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Ha, right now I'm rewatching *Tales From the Crypt*

God, this show is pure gold.

It's like the Twilight Zone classics mixed with horror, dark humor, graphic violence, nudity, and usually some gruesome end for the main protagonist. It seems to follow a metaphysical law of crime and punishment where scheming characters get their just desserts in the end in some clever, nightmarish way.

Plus it's funny. Plus the Cryptkeeper. Puns abound. There's been a LOT of top tier actors in it too,

Dan Aykroyd, Steve Buscemi, Daniel Craig, Tim Curry, Timothy Dalton, Benicio del Toro, Kirk Douglas, Demi Moore to name few (so many others).











































Oh, and did I mention Danny Elfman? Cuz Danny Elfman,


----------



## cricket

Oh my gosh, so many. I'll try to make this brief.

*Game of Thrones* because it's... well, GoT. The characters and twists... I love how good hardly *ever* prevails in this series, because with the exception of Ned, Sam, and (debatably) Jon, there are no purely good characters. And the show isn't following the books anymore, so I'm on the edge of my seat!

*Peaky Blinders* because it was an unexpected love at first watch. I love historical fiction, and combine that with Cillian Murphy, a romance, and Tom Hardy (season 2), you've got me. It's a really brilliant show on Netflix. I'm pumped for season 3. The general gist is Cillian Murphy is the leader of a powerful and elusive 1920's gang in Birmingham, England. It's just good.

*Fringe* because it was so twisty and thought-provoking. A little dark. And I loved all the characters.

*Sherlock* because Sherlock. It's so well done.

*Luther*: Another BBC/Netflix favorite. Luther (Idris Elba :love_heart is a British detective who struggles with his own inner demons. It's pretty dark, a little gruesome, and very intense. Psychologically thrilling as well.

*The Fall* stars Jaime(sp?) Dornan and the lady who was in the X-Files. He plays the role of a serial killer & she is the detective determined to find him. It's dark, sexy, intriguing. I love the acting and storyline. You develop a sort of soft spot for the bad guy (Dornan) as more than half the show is from his POV. Just brilliant-- Netflix at it again.

Others: (some are my girly self-indulgences)
- New Girl (hilarious)
- Scandal
- Downton Abbey
- Reign
- Community (because Troy and Abed in the morning)
- American Horror Story (seasons 1 & 3)
- Arrested Development 
- Mad Men
- The Leftovers
- Walking Dead
- Scrubs
- Friends

Shows on my list (some I've started): True Detective, Veep, Daredevil, Hannibal, Orphan Black, Masters of Sex, Parenthood, Derek, Damages, Breaking Bad, Parks & Rec


----------



## Copper North

Right now it's Mad Men.

I haven't had cable in eons, and I had always assumed this show had been about government agents, etc.

It wasn't until the finale that I read up on it and found out exactly what it all was about (and I love history to a fault).

I still believe that if I had my dream job, it would likely be one of those movie studio geeks that are paid for continuity on the set (and make sure a movie taking place in 1967 has no Chevy Vegas in the background, or Blue Oyster Cult playing on the radio).

This series was right up my alley, so I did what anyone else in my position would do. . . .
. . . .go onto Amazon and buy all 6 1/2 seasons worth at once.
I'm up to episode #23 so far. By the time I get them all watched, perhaps the last half of Season 7 will be out on DVD. :cheers2:


----------



## Classic

My favorite TV Show of all time is Lost. I ran through that show like no other. The suspense of each episode was incredible. Its so disappointing how the last season went and the worst ending for a show ever. However the first 5 seasons were not incredible.

Currently I'm watching Teen Wolf and it is awesome. Finally MTV redeems itself, now if it could only play actual quality music I might actually care about it.

Other shows I love:

Breaking Bad 
Supernatural 
Vampire Diares (up until mid Season 3. Season 4 is god awful and 5 is putrid. I'm soooo disappointed in this show)
Netflix xD


----------



## wastethenight

I can never speak highly enough of 24. Incredible actors, intense and complex plots, massive cultural impact, nothing will ever compare to 24 for me. 

The Office (US) and Skins (UK) are also classics for me, and I'm currently re-obsessing over Grimm. But 24 will always hold top spot. Can't wait for How to Get Away With Murder to come back, I feel like it's going to become a classic for me as well.


----------



## The Dude

Frisky Dingo...it is really authentic and weird, but hilarious. The creator of Frisky Dingo, Adam Reed, went on to make a little show called Archer which is great. I also really love Arrested Development. Four cast members from AD are on Archer, so we have a lot of crossover. I just have a thing for unique, edgy comedies that don't last that long.


----------



## Mange

Broad city because its fucking hilarious and ilana glazer is _fine as hell_





Bates motel. Freddie highmore does an exceptional Norman Bates. Also vera farmiga. 

Broken skull challenge.... Because I am an animal who likes to watch other animals beat the shit out of each other.

Forensic files.


----------



## ishan

Being Human (US)
I absolutely love the characters in this show.


----------



## johnnyyukon

xrx said:


> Broad city because its fucking hilarious and ilana glazer is _fine as hell_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bates motel. Freddie highmore does an exceptional Norman Bates. Also vera farmiga.
> 
> Broken skull challenge.... Because I am an animal who likes to watch other animals beat the shit out of each other.
> 
> Forensic files.


I've been thinking of starting up Bates Motel. How's the pacing? It says "Thriller" and I love thrillers, but I'm a bit ADD.


----------



## Mange

johnnyyukon said:


> I've been thinking of starting up Bates Motel. How's the pacing? It says "Thriller" and I love thrillers, but I'm a bit ADD.


I was skeptical but its excellent, IMO. I'm also a tad add but its perfect for the most part, really good for binge watching. The more interesting and bizarre behaviors Norman exhibits Dont really kick in until the later seasons though.


----------



## Crimson Ash

Firefly. It has everything I ever wanted in a tv series combined with sci fi elements that I love.

Add to that a cast of characters that I can find elements in each that I can relate to and you have a show that has to this day still to be usurped from the top position in my list of favorite shows.


----------



## johnnyyukon

xrx said:


> I was skeptical but its excellent, IMO. I'm also a tad add but its perfect for the most part, really good for binge watching. The more interesting and bizarre behaviors Norman exhibits Dont really kick in until the later seasons though.


hmmm, well I may give it a shot. I'll let ya know, ha. I've found a lot of tv shows, even the great ones, require a little committment, like even if the first few episodes aren't immediate hooks.







ok, so I recently watched *Jessica Jones* (Netflix original) and DAMN that shit is POTENT. It's a very very dark comic book show, if you can call it that, Jessica has superpowers, but she just kept failing at being a "hero." 

Partially because of the Purple Man aka, Killgrave, which is probably the scariest, most evil Villain in a tv show I've seen in awhile. Pretty unique evil powers, and the show does an amazing job of making the viewer feel the devastating emotional trauma left in his wake. 

Very solid, and very unexpectedly good. Though I don't know why, Netflix cranks out some HBO quality shows.







ONE MORE!!!


Banshee, on Cinemax.


Final season, 4. But this show has been pure entertainment. Perfect pacing, fantastic characters with the actors to back 'em up, and the amount of Badasses on this show has got to be some kind of record. It's pretty outrageous, and over the top, but the accurate fighting sequences, believable characters, raw emotion, good 'n bad, makes some of the more ludicrous plots all the more fun.





Our uber foxy heroine, Ivana Milicevic, utilizing a very accurate Jiu Jitsu move...Triangle Choke, transitioned to mounted Triangle Choke, done correctly (i studied JJ for 3 years), as thrusting your hips forward in this choke, is what tightens it around the neck, while simultaneously giving me a boner. Bravo.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Watching Narcos Season 2 (man Netflix has some amazing original programming, to state the obvious).

Pablo Escobar was a FASCINATING dude. Evil? Yeah, but this show does a great job humanizing him. But mostly, I love it cuz it's pretty historically accurate and I had NO idea the stretches of his power. I mean, the dude basically OWNED the entire country of Columbia for a decade or so. Just mind blowing. I mean, many government dicatators didn't have that much power and Escobar was, when you boil it down, a cocaine trafficker.


----------



## cricket

I've been binge-watching some shows that ended years ago. For a while it was Gilmore Girls, and now Frasier. If you like sarcasm, humor, and wit-- watch Frasier.

Stranger Things was also very good. Still waiting for season 3 of The Fall.

Netflix > having a life


----------



## Aladdin Sane

all time - Six Feet Under, Desperate Housewives, Nip/Tuck, 7th Heaven, maybe Pretty Little Liars because I've been watching for 6 years

Right now, Bates Motel.

edit - How could I forget to mentio The L Word and South of Nowhere, omg


----------



## Riven

*Freefonix*

Unique theme (soundclash i.e. fighting with instruments, when most comparable children's shows would have focused on superpowers or sci-fi weaponry and fighting big corporate who wants to commercialise music) and setting (near-daily life in the future), slang ("wix", "modo buggin'").










*Doctor Who (10th Doctor only)*

Had that sense of adventure, humour and camaraderie the shows with the other Doctors and that most other sci-fi shows lack.










I don't know why I'm into Winx Club. Must be that forbidden desire since I'm way outside the target demographic (18 year old man), or its sci-fi themes (e.g. hoverbikes, spaceships and lightsaber clones) which many cartoons in the 2000s also had (although not in W.I.T.C.H., which was more pure contemporary fantasy than Winx Club).


----------



## _Ionic

*Mr. Robot. *

The plot is so psychological, deep and dark it just allures me in. I think one of the great things about the show is how it talks about the issues American Society tries to cover up/doesn't want to even reference. Corporate greed, the human identity, truth vs. reality, depression. The show also does a great job of diving into the individual and what it means to be human. Questions such as "How do I take off a mask when it stops being a mask" or "Life's but a walking shadow, a poor player that struts and frets his hour upon the stage, and then is heard no more" kept me hunger for more episodes. Not to mention the old 80s references and occasional jabs of Dark humor.

One thing I applaud the show for is its accurate portrayal of hacking in the show. Instead of surround hacking with goofy stereotypes and cliche characters, the shows gives a realistic approach without to it without all the cheesiness. The technology used looks real, and the hacking terms are accurate and real.


----------



## fighterxkit

Gossip Girl was something I would actually tune in to watch a lot when it was on air. I don't know. Something fascinating about bratty spoiled upper east side Manhattan teens, their schemes and scandal.

Young Justice was another show I liked a lot, before it was cancelled following the end of season 2. It was based I think loosely off the DC comics Young Justice comics from the 90's. I liked Young Justice because it was a cartoon yet it was so mature. There were light hearted moments but those were mixed with somber heavy stuff. And who doesn't like superheroes? It was interesting to see the dynamic of the original team in season 1 and just the themes that the writers addressed.

The Apprentice. I watched this since I was 11 years old. Odd for that age and for an INFJ, maybe? But I liked the drama. Well, not necessarily that by itself. I liked that every week there was a project, and task managers were chosen and the team that executed a plan for the project the best would win and then of course the one that lost would be sent to the "board room" and someone or in some cases multiple people would be fired. It gave me a glimpse into the business world, even if it was partly a fictional one as I know The Apprentice was a reality TV show.


----------



## eagles

*Doctor Who*

I don't care much for the fandom, all I love is the characters. Some of the episodes are cheesy, but there's always a few diamonds in them. This show helped me realize that we can all be ourselves and be comfortable with it. No matter how weird, how silly, as long as you are yourself, there is always someone that'll accept you. Plus, some quotes make you think about life, and I try to adopt some of the Doctor's philosophy. (ex: Never cruel, never cowardly. Never be knowingly serious. I've never met anyone who wasn't important. What's the point of being grown up if you can't be childish sometimes? Just a whole bunch of these, I love them.)

*LOST*

It was the first big show I've watch. It kept me on edge, and I started to develop a love for mystery and mythology. Plus, it showed how people react in certain situations and that we all are human really.

*Stranger Things*

The nostalgia, the characters, the cinematography, the acting. The whole bundle all in one. This show inspired my love for film making and acting. I dunno man, it's great.

*Castle*

My first crime detective show that interested me. Until the end, I loved everything about it. It was a part of my life for like five years. Man, I wish they'd put it on netflix.

*Cheers*

The quips, the wit, and the characters helped me love life a bit. Never have I watched a show that was funny and mind stimulating at the same time. Some of the jokes make you think a bit, like wow I would've never put it together. You need to watch it to understand, it's great.

*House*

This was my brother and I's favorite show. Every summer we'd binge watch it. I dunno, I just have a thing for witty older dudes who show emotion sometimes.


----------



## svenze

*Orphan Black;*
A show about 16 or so clones. Lots of blood, badass main character... TatMas even got the Emmy this year!

*Outlander;*
The actresses, the actors... Just PERFECT. The story is also amazing. Timetravel, romance, sex, battles, swords... And everything else you can imagine about Scotland in 1743.


----------



## Energumen

_Penny Dreadful_, because I like horror, dark fantasy, and early science fiction, and also because it reminds me of the _League of Extraordinary Gentlemen_ series of graphic novels.


----------



## Tropes

I just watched the first episode of *Westworld*, and it's a strong candidate to this entry. Will have to see more of it to decide.


----------



## Energumen

Actually, I think my favorite show is probably _The Big Bang Theory_, because I'm somewhat of a nerd, or at least a misfit. It's also cleverly written and well-acted.


----------



## Evalumus

*Penny Dreadful* I just love everything about this show, the characters, the plot, actresses and actors, and the large message.


----------



## Purple Skies

Purple Skies said:


> *LOST*
> 
> It went downhill after the 3rd season but the first 2 seasons was the best thing I've watched in terms of series. Nothing can top it. Particularly the first episode in season 2 where you see Desmond getting ready, showering, eating breakfast and you were thinking... is this LOST... this must be the wrong channel.. and then it hits you. It was original and there wasn't the plethora of shows back in those days, now there's a million you could choose from.
> 
> *Breaking Bad*
> 
> From the outside, BB sounds like a boring, random show. A chemistry teacher and his former student cooking meth in an RV. But it's so much more than that. And I LOVE shows where things start off bad and get worse. I was really attached to the characters too (mainly Jesse), it was stressful thinking he could possibly die at any moment. Seeing him change as a person and grow to hate Walter was really sad too.
> 
> *GoT*
> 
> I don't think I need to delve into why, great plot, great characters, suspense, betrayal, death... so many deaths etc.
> 
> *Walking Dead*
> 
> See on the one hand, I really like this show, it has a good plot.. most of the time.. and good character development but the thing that's throwing me off is they're all just so stupid. They make stupid decisions. It's really irritating to watch. Another thing is the relationships. Some of them are done well, like Daryl + Carol.. despite the fact they're not a couple, you can see the strong bond they have. Also Rick + Carl have a very strong bond. But Maggie and Glenn? Did I miss the part where they fell in love because I still don't know why they're together. They hooked up one time in that pharmacy and 2 days later she professed her love for him after pointing to her relatives on the fridge, like what? Maggie doesn't have a personality, she's really bland, and Glenn _had_ a personality in season 1/2 but he has gone bland too. Carol and Daryl are more believable, heck Noah and Beth are more believable. But whatever. Also I don't know how the Zombies sneak up on people, I thought they were slow and you could hear their moans. Still, it's a good show for the most part.





Purple Skies said:


> I'm gonna add *Fargo* to my list.
> 
> If you haven't watched the show, you're missing out and it's even better if you haven't watched the original 1996 film. I've watched both seasons, me personally I prefer the first. Both seasons have interesting characters, great plot, AMAZING DIALOGUE, but what I love about it the most is the humour. You spend half of the episode laughing and the other hoping someone doesn't get shot. I did see a lot of similarities between this series and Breaking Bad. Lester is a lot like Walter, the kitchen brothers in season 2 are almost exactly like the Salamanca twins... which at first kinda disappointed me but I got over it quickly because the show has a totally different vibe to it. I would go as far as to say it's the best show on right now.


Damn, my list keeps getting longer, 2 more to I came across recently. 

*Westworld*

Interesting mix between Western and Sci-fi. It's essentially about an amusement park humans go to. A.I's that resemble humans are given scripts which they stick to until a human disrupts it by which then they will improvise and go along with their adventures and then.. some crazy shit happens. That's pretty much all I say without spoiling it. Season 1 is nearly done, only an episode left and season 2 is back 2018 sadly. 

*Atlanta*

I am a Childish Gambino fan, so this may be a little biased since he created, wrote and directed the show but speaking as impartially as I can get this series is really cool. There is no storyline other than the main character trying to break his cousin who is a rapper that goes by the name ''paperboi'' career and make the both of them rich cause they're broke. It's about their journey and the stuff they get up to, to achieve that goal. It's very grounded/real but also quirky at times.


----------



## Hifrausso

As of now, my favorite is Sense8 because I find it the most diverse so far.


----------



## Rest

Currently, my favorite show is *Shameless* (the US series). It's funny, and there's rarely a dull moment, in my opinion. I haven't watched a show that manages to leave me shocked, surprised, happy, or relieved as often as that one does. I admire the storytellers behind it. Their work has felt masterful at times. Emmy Rossum starring in it's a fantastic plus, too.


----------



## mqg96

As of right now I'm into *The Walking Dead*, *The Flash*, and *Legends of Tomorrow*. Because 2 of the shows have badass villains killing it and killing it right now.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Arnljot said:


> -> Person of Interest
> 
> it take quite a whole lot of time to really get started but what make the show very very good is the fact that its a pretty human one, despise the setting. I love how they toy with human psyche and the acting is fantastic. Reese is really relatable to me so yeah, it got a special place. Also the more it goes the better it is, season 3 and 4 are really waaaaaay up there in term of quality and I don't see any show able to top it off


I have watched Person of Interest, and made a lot of comparisons to 'Batman' while watching it [ I think there was even an interview of Jonathan Nolan, creator of POI where he compared the show to Batman at some level ], at the beginning POI had less elements of sci-fi in it and more crime, action was there and you can easily see Reese as the muscle/brawn aspect [ Batman ] and Finch as the Brains, [ and well he is a very rich guy too ]. I really did not liked the way that ended it, the kinda rushed the ending IMO.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

johnnyyukon said:


> Oh wow, another Banshee fan. I've literally only found 1 other person on PerC (no one IRL) that watches it.
> 
> It's definitely not for some, but I think most people haven't even heard of it. I think theonion AV club mentioned it.
> 
> 
> 
> --------------
> 
> 
> It's only 1 season so far, but *The Leftovers* is surreal. And in a fucking depressing way. But it's so well done, so emotionally intense, incredible score, mysterious, I watched it in a marathon. Almost killed me. Mostly cuz it's the most heart wrenching TV show/Movie I've ever seen.
> 
> Not for the faint.


You have found another 'Banshee' fan here on PerC now :ninja: and a Job fan too ...


----------



## Angina Jolie

*Walking Dead*

TBH this season 7 has made me yawn so far, only 2 episodes were interesting. But other than that - zombies all day erry day. I like some of the character developments - like Carol's evolution and watching how Carl is growing (though I would have expected more badassery of him). Overall I just love zombies and this is the best zombie show so far.

*Vikings*
I think there's a lot of philosophy in the show, more personal philosophy, almost esoteric, than anything else. ALso some political games but I don't care too much for those. I like how the relationships between characters are prortrayed and how the viking mindset is both portrayed in the relationships as well as in general. It's a journey through fascinating times that I was born too late for.

*True Detective*
Dark, depressive, philosophical. The philosophy of pessimism still makes me think from time to time. Cohle Rusty is one of the coolest uncool characters ever. I am of those who actually liked season 2 but for different reasons - I like that it had many more sotry lines affected by the main story line portraying different aspects and experiences. TBH though I'm still not completely sure what happened crime wise, need to re-watch it. But Ray and Annie's hookup scene is one of my favorite scenes in TV ever cuz I think it portrays a very nuanced kinda connection between 2 people - that of unshared but relatable pain.

*Trailer Park Boys* - lol. Just lol. I have no idea why I just love it, it doesn't even have any specific jokes, but it's just lol!!!!!!!!!!! I roll with my kitties and I'm hard as fuck!

*Game of Thrones* - surprise?


----------



## johnnyyukon

subzhero said:


> You have found another 'Banshee' fan here on PerC now :ninja: and a Job fan too ...


yeah that show kicked so much ass!! literally

The last season was a bit of a downer for me, everything was just....so sad haha. But still entertaining. All in all though, fantastic entertainment. 


Soooooo...I just heard on the radio today that Showtime is coming out with....


Twin Peaks 2, 

but not really "2" as it's supposed to be in the same universe as the original, 26 years later, which, ha, is the same real time since the series "ended" (in quotes cuz apparently it didn't, just 26 year delay).


ANNNND it's written/directed by the same creators Mark Frost and the living legend, David Lynch!! It's on my radar for sure.


----------



## PalmKing214

Hands down, favorite shows of all time is *Friends*. I know it's probably a popular choice but I think there's a good reason for that. Why?

1. It is romanticized just enough to stay interesting but not so far as to violate my willing suspension of disbelief. Unlike, say, Glee, it puts the characters in unlikely scenarios that are just enough to carry an amusing plot but is never distracting. (Ex: Monica's comically difficult relationship with her parents)

2. It realistically follows the ebb and flow of friendships and relationships. For example, in the earlier seasons, Monica and Chandler are free agents, dating around a trying different relationships and while we get plenty of amusement from these plotlines, the show does not keep them single forever because, let's face it, most people their age getting engaged and married. Also Ross and Rachel's seasons-long game of cat-and-mouse is always a question in the back of the viewers mind but not so omnipresent as to make it cyclical and boring. And while I will always ship Phoebe and Joey, I appreciate that Joey finished the story single because long-term relationships are simply not for everybody and there's nothing wrong with that. 

3. Watching their group dynamic is amusing and comforting

4. The writers were able to keep things comical and interesting from pilot to finale

5. It's just so dang funny


PS: Phoebe is one of my favorite characters of all time in any work


----------



## Flow Ozzy

johnnyyukon said:


> yeah that show kicked so much ass!! literally
> 
> The last season was a bit of a downer for me, everything was just....so sad haha. But still entertaining. All in all though, fantastic entertainment.
> 
> 
> Soooooo...I just heard on the radio today that Showtime is coming out with....
> 
> 
> Twin Peaks 2,
> 
> but not really "2" as it's supposed to be in the same universe as the original, 26 years later, which, ha, is the same real time since the series "ended" (in quotes cuz apparently it didn't, just 26 year delay).
> 
> 
> ANNNND it's written/directed by the same creators Mark Frost and the living legend, David Lynch!! It's on my radar for sure.


Would it have the same cast ? I haven't seen it, I bought the DVD but I think it was missing the first episode ... :frustrating: and I just dumped the whole thing.


----------



## MyName

Either The West Wing for the general quality of the acting and writing and the production values, or Star Trek: The Original Series for the characters, fun world, and the good memories I have associated with it.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Firefly - I love the characters. The setting is interesting, the story is interesting - it's interesting in many ways but the main reason I love the series is the characters. Mal, Wash, Kaylee, Jayne, River, Zoe, Book, Simon, Inara - put those characters together in any world and I will watch them.


----------



## Introvertia

*Black Mirror*; interesting, dystopian, unpredictable, every episode is a new world, story, characters.
*Scream Queens*; silly shit full of horror movie references which entertains me as a horror fan. 
*Mr. Robot*; it's different than what I'm used to, stands out from the newest series in a good way.
*Frasier*; the only sitcom I can tolerate, witty. I'd hate Niles and Frasier in reality, but as characters they're amusing.

There are probably more but I can't remember any currently. My attention span is short these days.
The only thing they have in common is that they keep up my interest just enough to not start multitasking.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

cricket said:


> Oh my gosh, so many. I'll try to make this brief.
> 
> *Game of Thrones* because it's... well, GoT. The characters and twists... I love how good hardly *ever* prevails in this series, because with the exception of Ned, Sam, and (debatably) Jon, there are no purely good characters. And the show isn't following the books anymore, so I'm on the edge of my seat!
> 
> *Peaky Blinders* because it was an unexpected love at first watch. I love historical fiction, and combine that with Cillian Murphy, a romance, and Tom Hardy (season 2), you've got me. It's a really brilliant show on Netflix. I'm pumped for season 3. The general gist is Cillian Murphy is the leader of a powerful and elusive 1920's gang in Birmingham, England. It's just good.
> 
> *Fringe* because it was so twisty and thought-provoking. A little dark. And I loved all the characters.
> 
> *Sherlock* because Sherlock. It's so well done.
> 
> *Luther*: Another BBC/Netflix favorite. Luther (Idris Elba :love_heart is a British detective who struggles with his own inner demons. It's pretty dark, a little gruesome, and very intense. Psychologically thrilling as well.
> 
> *The Fall* stars Jaime(sp?) Dornan and the lady who was in the X-Files. He plays the role of a serial killer & she is the detective determined to find him. It's dark, sexy, intriguing. I love the acting and storyline. You develop a sort of soft spot for the bad guy (Dornan) as more than half the show is from his POV. Just brilliant-- Netflix at it again.
> 
> Others: (some are my girly self-indulgences)
> - New Girl (hilarious)
> - Scandal
> - Downton Abbey
> - Reign
> - Community (because Troy and Abed in the morning)
> - American Horror Story (seasons 1 & 3)
> - Arrested Development
> - Mad Men
> - The Leftovers
> - Walking Dead
> - Scrubs
> - Friends
> 
> Shows on my list (some I've started): True Detective, Veep, Daredevil, Hannibal, Orphan Black, Masters of Sex, Parenthood, Derek, Damages, Breaking Bad, Parks & Rec


Peaky Blinders is a great show, I have seen so many people complaining that it is just too damn slow [ it isn't ] it just takes it's time to develop the characters and the story. Btw, The Fall and Peaky Blinders are not produced by Netflix ... they are BBC's productions.


----------



## warxzawa

The Borgias:
the best historical fiction show i've seen so far, amazing cast, the connection the characters seemed so real, Jeremy Irons as the pope is fantastic.
Black Sails:
besides from the fact they're pirates (which it's already a big point for me), it has a really diverse characters, it's the perfect match between funny and dramatic and it connects most pirates stories
Avatar the last airbender: a "children show" everyone can enjoy, includes death and war, doesn't rush things and also the sequel is also great
Suits: really smart show, again great characters, how the show develops through time it's interesting to see
A young doctor's notebook: HILARIOUS 
Vikings:
the best part is Ragnars internal war on his beliefs, he is such an intriguing character, the 4 seasons are like 50 years, so it never gets boring.
Parenthood: not at all my kind of show. it follows the life of the Braverman family, a couple and its four children, five years with the family and at the end is like you kind of know them

some shows that i also love:
peaky blinders
sherlock 
mad men 
mr robot 
house of cards 
dr house

i'm really bad at explaining why i like things


----------



## johnnyyukon

subzhero said:


> Would it have the same cast ? I haven't seen it, I bought the DVD but I think it was missing the first episode ... :frustrating: and I just dumped the whole thing.


 quitter.





haha, Actually I just looked it up, though I almost didn't because I was thinking "this girl clearly does not know how to operate a DVD player," but apparently you're right, some releases did not include the 90 minute long episode 1/pilot, Something to do with Warner Bros. owning the rights to just that 1st episode. 

But the bottom line is, that is BULLSHIT. and you should definitely demand your money back, how much did that cost anyway?

DVDs. Psh. I don't think I ever bought a DVD cuz I'm a pirate.

But if you don't know anything about David Lynch's style, watching the show might feel like an acid trip, and I hear some people don't like acid.

Personally, I haven't been this excited about an upcoming TV show since Hannibal.

You should watch Mulholland Drive, that is if you're into getting your mind fucked.



On another note I've been watching The Man in the High Castle, about an alternate mid- 1960s alternate universe where the Nazis won the war and along with Japan have taken over the United States. At 1st it sounded potentially pretty silly, but it's actually a pretty intense drama, graphic and believable enough. But I'm not hooked and I don't know if it's because I'm not in the mood or the show is kind of slow paced.

Either way it is quality and who doesn't love Nazi shit.

PS, to answer your question, surprisingly yes, a significant amount of the original cast is in it but I'm pretty sure there will be plenty of new and trippy characters.


----------



## johnnyyukon

PalmKing214 said:


> Hands down, favorite shows of all time is *Friends*. I know it's probably a popular choice but I think there's a good reason for that. Why?
> 
> 1. It is romanticized just enough to stay interesting but not so far as to violate my willing suspension of disbelief. Unlike, say, Glee, it puts the characters in unlikely scenarios that are just enough to carry an amusing plot but is never distracting. (Ex: Monica's comically difficult relationship with her parents)
> 
> 2. It realistically follows the ebb and flow of friendships and relationships. For example, in the earlier seasons, Monica and Chandler are free agents, dating around a trying different relationships and while we get plenty of amusement from these plotlines, the show does not keep them single forever because, let's face it, most people their age getting engaged and married. Also Ross and Rachel's seasons-long game of cat-and-mouse is always a question in the back of the viewers mind but not so omnipresent as to make it cyclical and boring. And while I will always ship Phoebe and Joey, I appreciate that Joey finished the story single because long-term relationships are simply not for everybody and there's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> 3. Watching their group dynamic is amusing and comforting
> 
> 4. The writers were able to keep things comical and interesting from pilot to finale
> 
> 5. It's just so dang funny
> 
> 
> PS: Phoebe is one of my favorite characters of all time in any work


 Not to judge your love of Friends, but I've decided there's 2 kind of people in this world, those that love that show and those that hate it (I'm in the latter group:shocked

I don't think I've ever been able to watch more than 2 minutes, lol.

Maybe the other group is Seinfeld fans? So if you hate that show, I would be sad but I would respect


----------



## PalmKing214

johnnyyukon said:


> Not to judge your love of Friends, but I've decided there's 2 kind of people in this world, those that love that show and those that hate it (I'm in the latter group:shocked
> 
> I don't think I've ever been able to watch more than 2 minutes, lol.
> 
> Maybe the other group is Seinfeld fans? So if you hate that show, I would be sad but I would respect



Haha, that's okay, everybody has different preferences :tongue:! 

As for Seinfeld, personally, I've seen only a few episodes and that was several years ago. I think I liked it but just don't have enough perspective to say one way or the other.


----------



## johnnyyukon

PalmKing214 said:


> Haha, that's okay, everybody has different preferences :tongue:!
> 
> As for Seinfeld, personally, I've seen only a few episodes and that was several years ago. I think I liked it but just don't have enough perspective to say one way or the other.


Seinfeld is one of those shows that, while funny, has extremely profound levels of humor. I grew up watching it and then watching it again, and again and again, I would SLAUGHTER my foes is a Seinfeld trivia game, haha.

But as I matured, I found deeper truths in the humor, and therefore almost choking on a sandwich laughing so hard.

I was kid sitting once and made them watch it for a while but they (12 and 17) were like, "I don't get get it." So they weren't allowed to eat dinner not really.

But yes, the point I'm making is I personally think Seinfeld is like, real gud.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

johnnyyukon said:


> quitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, Actually I just looked it up, though I almost didn't because I was thinking "this girl clearly does not know how to operate a DVD player," but apparently you're right, some releases did not include the 90 minute long episode 1/pilot, Something to do with Warner Bros. owning the rights to just that 1st episode.
> 
> But the bottom line is, that is BULLSHIT. and you should definitely demand your money back, how much did that cost anyway?
> 
> DVDs. Psh. I don't think I ever bought a DVD cuz I'm a pirate.
> 
> But if you don't know anything about David Lynch's style, watching the show might feel like an acid trip, and I hear some people don't like acid.
> 
> Personally, I haven't been this excited about an upcoming TV show since Hannibal.
> 
> You should watch Mulholland Drive, that is if you're into getting your mind fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note I've been watching The Man in the High Castle, about an alternate mid- 1960s alternate universe where the Nazis won the war and along with Japan have taken over the United States. At 1st it sounded potentially pretty silly, but it's actually a pretty intense drama, graphic and believable enough. But I'm not hooked and I don't know if it's because I'm not in the mood or the show is kind of slow paced.
> 
> Either way it is quality and who doesn't love Nazi shit.
> 
> PS, to answer your question, surprisingly yes, a significant amount of the original cast is in it but I'm pretty sure there will be plenty of new and trippy characters.


It was a pirated DVD :biggrin: and I have been able to find it over the internet but again, the first episode was missing there ... I hope Sherilyn Fenn will be back for the new show. There was a 'Twin Peaks' inspired episode on Psych which was called 'Dual Spires' ... it also had many of the Twin Peaks cast members as well.


----------



## ultraviolxnce

*Grey's Anatomy*- I LOVE this show. The medical part is more interesting to me than the doctors relationships with each other, but it's still fantastic. I'm only on season five so no spoilers lmao

*Survivor*- I'm a huge reality tv fanatic, and I've loved this show for a while now. No matter how trashy it gets, I will never stop watching. 

*Parks and Recreation*- this is kind of the show that I just put on for 20 minutes while I eat dinner, but I still find it to be quite humorous. Nothing beats a good episode full of Jerry and his colleagues. 

*American Horror Story*- I haven't actually watched this show in a long time, but I still consider it to be a favorite of mine. Each season is totally different than its predecessor, and it shocks me everytime.


----------



## Epic Love

At the moment I do actually have quite a few.

The Vampire Diaries
TVD will probably always be my favorite TV show even though I can't deny that the last two seasons kinda sucked since Elena, the main character, left, so I'm kinda talking about season 1 to 6. TVD was the first show that I watched online as soon as it came out in the US and that got me to discover Tumblr and communities where you could take about the show and so on. For that alone I will always remember the show as something special. Other than that they definitely created the most epic romance on TV and probably in film as well. So I have to give them that.

The 100
When the show started out I never thought that I would love it that much. Yes a CW show. I liked everything they did so far so it wasn't a susprise that I loved the pilot but even though I generally look back with a bit of teary eyes to the early seasons of TV shows I have to admit that the more a show evolves the better it gets and it doesn't help that the show has an amazing INFJ main character and that was kinda rare. ENFJs and especially INFJs in general, but the last couple of years they somehow exploded on TV and that is certainly something that made me happy. Because even though I relate to all the Fe characters there is just a difference between the SFJs and us NFJs and now we are finally represented, even though according to the statistics NFJs are by now probably overreprsented.

Scorpion
Scorpion is more on the light side. What I love about the show is that it ha sgood humor and some drama, but still some action and never gets boring. At the end of the day the team and the relationships between the team members are the most important things and normally I never got into shows that had no ongoing plot but rather workded a case every week. Scorpion changed that and it is probably due to the characters. Two ENFJs that I can relate an awful lot to in relationships with an ISTP and an ENTJ. I can also relate to that. So all in all Scorpion might be not the most dramatic or plot driven show but it is always a delightful and insightful to watch.

Jane the Virgin
Don't get me wrong when I first heard what shows were cancelled and what upcoming shows the CW had I thought they were insane. The plot was for sure not what drove me to watch the show but Jane the main character herself. Not anybody will take a liking in her but an ENFJ that lives with her grandma and her mother is a virgin and wants to become a writer one day is kinda exactly the person I am as well and even after almost 3 seasons I relate to Jane like to almost no other character on TV. Normally I'm more of a dark drama fan and can't have enough angst on my shows but not on every single show. Sometimes I miss the light and funny stuff and so I'm glad that shows like Jane, Scorpion, or the Flash are out there. Of course all shows have most of the time a happy ending but this comes always at a cost and on Scorpion and also Jane for example important characters just don't die...period. That's a good change.

Once upon a time
I have to admit as a little kid I was never that big of a fan when it came to the story of Snow White, I'd rather liked other fairytales much more but over the course of almost six seasons I started to relate to all female characters and that for multiple different reasons which is a very rare thing. Normally I care the most about the main pairing and maybe one, or two side characters where I'm like: Oh please don't let HER die, but other than that I could name multiple characters on most shows I watch where I wouldn't shed a tear if they'd go. In that case OUAT is very special to me. I relate to Belle because she is a very bookish smart but also nice girl that always sees the good even in people that have done bad thinsg and forgives them no matter what. And even though she might not be the best when it comes to sensory activities she still becomes her own hero and accomplishes stuff without fighting. Snow is always an eternal optimist who never gives up and also sees the good in people and situations where there always has to be a way out of it and nobody can deny that her relationship with Charming is kinda the epitome of real love. That's what a marriage should look like. She is definitely a very inspiring character that always reminds me that I'm not a fool for being optimistic and forgiving. Emma on the other hand is a very complex and complicated person with lots of issues that messes up quite a few times but still she always finds her strength to do the right thing and so she is a good contrast to Snow and Belle who are most of the time the pure fairytale heroines that can do no wrong which can't be said for any of us real people, so Emma is definitely an example that you still can do good and be a hero even though you sometimes mess up and doubt yourself. And as much as I hated Regina during the first seasons it was a big surprise as I somehow started to relate to her during season 4 as well. For me this is an indicator of qualitative writing, because I personally am always a villain hater. I still can remember how annoyed I was when they came up with the Zelena pregnancy storyline, because I simply hated her and swore that I never could care for her character and now I even like her. Some people say that the show has gone downhill in case of quality but I don't think so since they still accomplish all the things that worked in the earlier seasons too.

Grey's Anatomy
Grey's Anatomy is very similar to OUAT...at least in case of characters, because no matter which era and seasons there are always plenty of characters, relationships, situations and problems that you can relate to and even though I wante dto become a doctor once and think the medical cases are interesting I do watch the show more for the characters and their developments. I won't name all of them and the reasons I love them right now, because there are just too many and over the course of 13 seasons I can be certain that at one point or another I definitely related to all of the characters.

How to get away with murder
The funny thing is the same year as I started Law School this show came up and I couldn't be more different from Annalise Keating, but I'd wish I'd have such an amazing teacher at my Law School. She is definitely goals in case of what kind of lawyer you should wanna be one day...in a very professional case managing and winning way. Laurel and Michaela are by far my favorites. Of course the girl characters but still two Fe women again and one an INFJ. Yeah Laurel is part of the The TV world got swamped with NFJ characters era. And I can't deny that I adore the complex relationship between Laurel and Frank- But other than that this is again a show where all main characters are likeable and even though most cases are pretty specific and dramatic you for sure learn something about law.

Arrow
Last but not least Arrow and I say this minus season 5 because so far I couldn't really gte into it. The show definitely peaked during season 3, because plotwise season 4 was pretty dull, but they made up for it with the main relationship and after Delena from TVD I can say without a doubt that Olicity is another fictional couple that set high standards for all other TV shows and movies. I'm a sucker for slow burn couples and somehow the writer on ABC and The CW know how to write them.

There are lots more but I just mentioned them for several reasons.

For me the most important part is that I just can relate to the characters and actually learn something from them. A show where a few episodes pass and I didn't learn something new about life or myself isn't wort watching but gladly this never happens to me.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Community: When the series peaked the interaction between the different characters were fantastic.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Epic Love said:


> At the moment I do actually have quite a few.
> 
> How to get away with murder
> The funny thing is the same year as I started Law School this show came up and I couldn't be more different from Annalise Keating, but I'd wish I'd have such an amazing teacher at my Law School. She is definitely goals in case of what kind of lawyer you should wanna be one day...in a very professional case managing and winning way. Laurel and Michaela are by far my favorites. Of course the girl characters but still two Fe women again and one an INFJ. Yeah Laurel is part of the The TV world got swamped with NFJ characters era. And I can't deny that I adore the complex relationship between Laurel and Frank- But other than that this is again a show where all main characters are likeable and even though most cases are pretty specific and dramatic you for sure learn something about law.
> 
> Arrow
> Last but not least Arrow and I say this minus season 5 because so far I couldn't really gte into it. The show definitely peaked during season 3, because plotwise season 4 was pretty dull, but they made up for it with the main relationship and after Delena from TVD I can say without a doubt that Olicity is another fictional couple that set high standards for all other TV shows and movies. I'm a sucker for slow burn couples and somehow the writer on ABC and The CW know how to write them.
> 
> There are lots more but I just mentioned them for several reasons.
> 
> For me the most important part is that I just can relate to the characters and actually learn something from them. A show where a few episodes pass and I didn't learn something new about life or myself isn't wort watching but gladly this never happens to me.


I watched Arrow till season 3 then I dropped it, started watching Flash and Gotham ... then I came across Marvel's 'Daredevil' and realised that what kind of superhero crap I have been watching :shocked: 

HTGAWM first two seasons were good, I was following the third season which was going nowhere IMO and apart from Viola Davis's character I don't really like any of the characters [ with the exception of Alfred Enoch's American accent ].


----------



## olonny

*LOST*: I still cannot get over it. Time travel, amazing characters with so much depth that ou won't expect them to be the way they are, connections everywhere... I am probably one of the few who thinks the ending was lovely.
*
El Ministerio del Tiempo*:
* *











 Spanish TV series about travelling in time. You know "Timeless", well, Timeless is a plagiarism of this series. Needless to say that the Spanish original version is way better than Timeless.

*How I met your mother*: again, great characters and amazing ending


----------



## crazitaco

My favorite show at the moment is *Dan Vs.* He's even my avatar 

Its about an angry misanthropic childish little man who wants revenge on everything that wrongs him, no matter how illogical or illegal it is. And he drags his pushover friend with an uncontrolled eating problem through his misadventures, sometimes accompanied by his secret agent wife. 

Hugely underrated gem of a show, with a ton of mean-spirited but hilarious humor. It used to run on the Hub (same channel as my little pony) but sadly, it was cancelled. Probably because it was generally too adult to be on a kid channel, and constantly pushing boundaries. 

I like this show because the lead character is mildly villainous, but highly relatable so that you usually root for him in the end. There's a sort of catharsis that comes with watching this cartoon character get revenge against common real life annoyances. 






(any youtube version has been tampered with to avoid copyright, go to another website such as watchcartoononline to find it in better quality)


----------



## Epic Love

subzhero said:


> I watched Arrow till season 3 then I dropped it, started watching Flash and Gotham ... then I came across Marvel's 'Daredevil' and realised that what kind of superhero crap I have been watching :shocked:
> 
> HTGAWM first two seasons were good, I was following the third season which was going nowhere IMO and apart from Viola Davis's character I don't really like any of the characters [ with the exception of Alfred Enoch's American accent ].


Oh I actually love most of the superhero shows out there. Arrow, Flash, Legends of Tomorrow, Supergirl, Daredevil, Jessica Jones, Luke Cage, Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D, Agent Carter, Gotham. I also watched Smallville back then. Personally I just mentioned Arrow because I thought it developed the romantic relationship that takes center stage the best. But well...I do love all the shows.

And on HTGAWM I love all the characters. Laurel and Michaela are my favorites though.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Epic Love said:


> Oh I actually love most of the superhero shows out there. Arrow, Flash, Legends of Tomorrow, Supergirl, Daredevil, Jessica Jones, Luke Cage, Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D, Agent Carter, Gotham. I also watched Smallville back then. Personally I just mentioned Arrow because I thought it developed the romantic relationship that takes center stage the best. But well...I do love all the shows.
> 
> And on HTGAWM I love all the characters. Laurel and Michaela are my favorites though.


DC shows [ Arrow, Flash etc ] should have followed in the footsteps of Nolan and come up with something a bit more mature and less 'bubble-gum' IMO, I watched three seasons of Arrow and I never once saw Oliver Queen doing anything 'extra-ordinary' with the bow and arrow ... I mean just one scene, maybe they have done something like that now but you just take away the fact that the show is based on Green Arrow and plays like some sort of a 'soap-opera', family drama :frustrating: BatmanTAS had better writing than Arrow and Flash. Gotham was good, I miss it, I might start watching it again. 

Preacher, iZombie, Lucifer are actually not entirely faithful to the comic books but on their own they are still good enough especially iZombie [ if you are a Veronica Mars fan, the show has the same creators ].


----------



## star tripper

subzhero said:


> DC shows [ Arrow, Flash etc ] should have followed in the footsteps of Nolan and come up with something a bit more mature and less 'bubble-gum' IMO, I watched three seasons of Arrow and I never once saw Oliver Queen doing anything 'extra-ordinary' with the bow and arrow ... I mean just one scene, maybe they have done something like that now but you just take away the fact that the show is based on Green Arrow and plays like some sort of a 'soap-opera', family drama :frustrating: BatmanTAS had better writing than Arrow and Flash. Gotham was good, I miss it, I might start watching it again.
> 
> Preacher, iZombie, Lucifer are actually not entirely faithful to the comic books but on their own they are still good enough especially iZombie [ if you are a Veronica Mars fan, the show has the same creators ].


I could not disagree more strongly. Arrow is criticized specifically because it takes too many cues from Nolan. The reason The Flash is generally considered the best DC show (in terms of superheroes) is because it takes its cues from its own comic book. The Flash is exactly like Flash comics in ethos and it makes everything very easy and authentic. Arrow does not take its cues from Green Arrow at all. Even setting aside the fact that the vast majority of Arrow villains are actually Batman/Teen Titans villains, the tone does not match Green Arrow. GA is very much a rebel first, a man with a sense of humor but who ultimately does whatever the fuck he wants. However, Oliver in Arrow is more like the broody figure we see in Batman comics and it comes across disingenuously. This is why most people regard season 2 as the show's best season: it best captures the spirit of Green Arrow and it does so convincingly and with ease. It isn't trying to be something it isn't.

Preacher is actually not that different from the comic. It is ON FUCKING POINT tonally and imo that's why it's the best DC show (I'd argue it's better than the Marvel shows as well, but the race is a lot tighter in that realm). The other two shows you mentioned are barely reminiscent of their comic counterparts and frankly I don't get why they don't just call them original series lol. They're good though. And yes, iZombie is essentially Veronica Mars without the sharp cultural commentary.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

star tripper said:


> I could not disagree more strongly. Arrow is criticized specifically because it takes too many cues from Nolan. The reason The Flash is generally considered the best DC show (in terms of superheroes) is because it takes its cues from its own comic book. The Flash is exactly like Flash comics in ethos and it makes everything very easy and authentic. Arrow does not take its cues from Green Arrow at all. Even setting aside the fact that the vast majority of Arrow villains are actually Batman/Teen Titans villains, the tone does not match Green Arrow. GA is very much a rebel first, a man with a sense of humor but who ultimately does whatever the fuck he wants. However, Oliver in Arrow is more like the broody figure we see in Batman comics and it comes across disingenuously. This is why most people regard season 2 as the show's best season: it best captures the spirit of Green Arrow and it does so convincingly and with ease. It isn't trying to be something it isn't.
> 
> Preacher is actually not that different from the comic. It is ON FUCKING POINT tonally and imo that's why it's the best DC show (I'd argue it's better than the Marvel shows as well, but the race is a lot tighter in that realm). The other two shows you mentioned are barely reminiscent of their comic counterparts and frankly I don't get why they don't just call them original series lol. They're good though. And yes, iZombie is essentially Veronica Mars without the sharp cultural commentary.


If Arrow took too many cues from the Nolanverse than it should have been much darker or perhaps I just found the show too cheesy especially after watching Marvel's Jessica Jones and Daredevil. Flash is cheesy as well, but I have only seen the first season of the Flash and [ I found it cheesy too especially compared to the 90's tv show ] than as you have said that they have tried making shows more and more closer to comic books which is not something Nolan would prefer, tv shows are not comic books. Gotham was way better than both of them because it was dark and grim, and it had strong characters like Fish Mooney, Penguin, Falcone etc. In the Arrowverse, most of the villains he happen to face are just moronic brawlers [ who mostly appeared in a single episode ]. 

Maybe, I am speaking from a position of ignorance as I haven't followed Green Arrow and the Flash in comics, on reddit I saw a number of people pissed off at 'The Preacher' too because the show wasn't able to present the story in the most apt manner.


----------



## INFPsyche

Dexter.. I've watched the series so many times it's sick..

Homeland
Mr. Robot
And Vampire Diaries is a good guilty pleasure 😂😂..

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## lookslikeiwin

Avatar: The Last Airbender
















stuff like that


----------



## Flow Ozzy

INFPsyche said:


> Dexter.. I've watched the series so many times it's sick..
> 
> Homeland
> Mr. Robot
> And Vampire Diaries is a good guilty pleasure &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;..
> 
> Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


Dexter was great, but as it progressed the show started to go downhill ... the last season was just meh.


----------



## star tripper

subzhero said:


> If Arrow took too many cues from the Nolanverse than it should have been much darker or perhaps I just found the show too cheesy especially after watching Marvel's Jessica Jones and Daredevil. Flash is cheesy as well, but I have only seen the first season of the Flash and [ I found it cheesy too especially compared to the 90's tv show ] than as you have said that they have tried making shows more and more closer to comic books which is not something Nolan would prefer, tv shows are not comic books. Gotham was way better than both of them because it was dark and grim, and it had strong characters like Fish Mooney, Penguin, Falcone etc. In the Arrowverse, most of the villains he happen to face are just moronic brawlers [ who mostly appeared in a single episode ].
> 
> Maybe, I am speaking from a position of ignorance as I haven't followed Green Arrow and the Flash in comics, on reddit I saw a number of people pissed off at 'The Preacher' too because the show wasn't able to present the story in the most apt manner.


Arrow WAS considered dark for its time. The first season was basically ripped from Batman Begins. It started lightening up during season 2, but it still treats its lead as a Batman-type figure rather than the sarcastic, devil may care Ollie.

You're actually one of the only people I've seen say Gotham is better than The Flash. People always shade Gotham here and I have to defend it. The Flash and Gotham are very much the same imo. They both capture the spirit of their comic counterpart. I always argue that people who find Gotham's tone jarring probably haven't read many modern Batman comics since Batman comics are the perfect marriage of gritty and absurd (which is exactly what Gotham is -- gritty and absurd).

I don't personally believe shows should be exactly like comic books, but I do believe they have to capture the spirit of the particular comic book. This isn't because of my attachment to the comics as I don't even care much about Green Arrow, but because the product usually clicks better with the audience. You don't seem to like The Flash (which is fine as it is the most comic bookish show), but TF gets far better reception than most comic book shows on TV (barring TWD). The GP likes The Flash so much so that they want Grant Gustin, a fucking Glee actor, to replace the outrageusly talented Ezra Miller in the movies. That's how strongly his portrayal has resonated with the GP. Now The Flash does not follow the comics in terms of story necessarily, but it is faithful to the spirit of the comics with its humor, heart, and science fiction presentation.

Regarding Preacher, there were changes made in terms of story and character, but the tone -- the myriad genre influences, the dark humor, the unapologetic parallels between the pious and the damned, etc -- is absolutely ripped from the pages of Preacher. You can tell the people behind the show are fans of the comic. They knew they couldn't tell the story exactly the way the comic did because, as you pointed out, shows and comics are not the same medium, so they just maintained the unique ethos of the comic. Constantine is another example of a show that doesn't tell the exact story the comics tell but easily captures and maintains the spirit of the comics. Shame it was basically destined for failure.


----------



## Epic Love

subzhero said:


> DC shows [ Arrow, Flash etc ] should have followed in the footsteps of Nolan and come up with something a bit more mature and less 'bubble-gum' IMO, I watched three seasons of Arrow and I never once saw Oliver Queen doing anything 'extra-ordinary' with the bow and arrow ... I mean just one scene, maybe they have done something like that now but you just take away the fact that the show is based on Green Arrow and plays like some sort of a 'soap-opera', family drama :frustrating: BatmanTAS had better writing than Arrow and Flash. Gotham was good, I miss it, I might start watching it again.
> 
> Preacher, iZombie, Lucifer are actually not entirely faithful to the comic books but on their own they are still good enough especially iZombie [ if you are a Veronica Mars fan, the show has the same creators ].


I know quite a few people that actually think that Arrow and Legends are pretty dark, especially Arrow in comparison with Flash and Supergirl for example. I personally do like the bubblegum as you refer to it because there are lots of dark shows out there and something light and positive evey once in a while isn't that bad...at least in my opinion. Maybe it's different for comic book fans, but since I never read or watched everything associated with Green Arrow other than the show I thought it was prety good. Maybe it's not your stereotypical superhero show but it's on the CW and I feel like they cater more to a female audience. Recently my boyfriend made me watch Star Wars and in comparison I liked the two new movies better and it also felt like they cater to a female audience. So in general I can't say that it is bad when writers decide to switch it up a bit and expand the audience of certain genres. 

I didn't like the trailer of Preacher, but I watch iZombie and Lucifer as well. They are definitely good. IZombie does remind me of VM but in a good way.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

The Wire. Easily the best show I've seen so far in my opinion. The writing is genius and the setting is incredibly gritty and realistic. I'd rate it above Breaking Bad and The Sopranos, both of which raised the bar of writing for TV series. I think it'll be a long time before I find something of better quality. I'm pretty hyped for Game of Thrones season 7 and Rick and Morty season 3 if we're getting into cartoons, but admittedly, minute for minute, I can acknowledge that neither are as good as The Wire (or probably Breaking Bad/The Sopranos either).


----------



## Sylarz

olonny said:


> *LOST*: I still cannot get over it. Time travel, amazing characters with so much depth that ou won't expect them to be the way they are, connections everywhere... I am probably one of the few who thinks the ending was lovely.
> *
> El Ministerio del Tiempo*:
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish TV series about travelling in time. You know "Timeless", well, Timeless is a plagiarism of this series. Needless to say that the Spanish original version is way better than Timeless.
> 
> *How I met your mother*: again, great characters and amazing ending


The ending was a huge disappointment to me. It was clear to me the show was made up as they went along. It was a fun ride, but it was... arbitrary, and that left me feeling empty for all the time spent watching and wondering.


----------



## Alles_Paletti

*Westworld *is genius. It keeps surprising you, especially if you make the mistake too soon that you think you figured it out. Anthony Hopkins is amazing, as is Ed Harris. And it does make you think.

*Game of Thrones *everybody likes it, but it's just really well done. The casting, the setting, the grittiness... it's amazing. 

*Stranger Things* is just pure and shameless old school entertainment. 

*Sherlock*, I love this series, the casting couldn't have been done better. Everybody is brilliant in their role and this scene alone is soooo good:

*HUGE SPOILERS IF YOU ARE NOT CAUGHT UP*


* *




*SERIOUSLY DON'T OPEN IF YOU HAVEN'T WATCHED ALL THE EPISODES YET*
* *


----------



## brightflashes

LOST because it changed the way that I looked at life.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Epic Love said:


> I know quite a few people that actually think that Arrow and Legends are pretty dark, especially Arrow in comparison with Flash and Supergirl for example. I personally do like the bubblegum as you refer to it because there are lots of dark shows out there and something light and positive evey once in a while isn't that bad...at least in my opinion. Maybe it's different for comic book fans, but since I never read or watched everything associated with Green Arrow other than the show I thought it was prety good. Maybe it's not your stereotypical superhero show but it's on the CW and I feel like they cater more to a female audience. Recently my boyfriend made me watch Star Wars and in comparison I liked the two new movies better and it also felt like they cater to a female audience. So in general I can't say that it is bad when writers decide to switch it up a bit and expand the audience of certain genres.
> 
> I didn't like the trailer of Preacher, but I watch iZombie and Lucifer as well. They are definitely good. IZombie does remind me of VM but in a good way.


I haven't read any of the Green Arrow's comic books as well and one thing should I forget to add, that at times I find the acting a bit too lazy and sometimes just too 'hammy'. The only other CW show that I have watched is 'Reaper' [ Ray Wise's portrayal of the devil was just too good ] and that was a great show, until it got cancelled probably because of the Writer's strike. Before Arrow, I saw Stephen Amell in HBO's "Hung", where he played the role of a dumb sex worker but he was not the protagonist of that show, in Arrow the way he acts most of the time I just want him to read his lines as quickly as he can, and for sometime I watched the Arrow because of "Felicity Smoak" especially her one-liners. 

There is no comparison between Daredevil and the Arrow [ in terms of acting ], the producers of the show hired an 'actual actor' for the role of Matt Murdock, not just some good-looking hunk and apart from that they happen to have a power-house supporting cast as well [ Vincent D'Onofrio, Rosario Dawson, Scott Glenn ]. David Anders was one of the villians in an Arrow episode, and I just hoped that he would get a longer run in the show [ cos he happens to be a good actor, playing smooth but wicked villains ] but he was just a 'single episode baddie'. Probably the only good shows are the ones who don't happen to share a universe with the Arrow, iZombie is great acting wise, the writing is sharp and keep you guessing what will happen next.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Binge Thinker said:


> The Wire. Easily the best show I've seen so far in my opinion. The writing is genius and the setting is incredibly gritty and realistic. I'd rate it above Breaking Bad and The Sopranos, both of which raised the bar of writing for TV series. I think it'll be a long time before I find something of better quality. I'm pretty hyped for Game of Thrones season 7 and Rick and Morty season 3 if we're getting into cartoons, but admittedly, minute for minute, I can acknowledge that neither are as good as The Wire (or probably Breaking Bad/The Sopranos either).


I started watching the Wire [ have just seen the Pilot only ] it looked very interesting, I was watching Luther and somebody mentioned that Elba was in a US tv show called 'The Wire'. Looking at the shows you've mentioned, you seem like a guy who would appreciate the a show like 'Peaky Blinders' :]


----------



## Epic Love

subzhero said:


> I haven't read any of the Green Arrow's comic books as well and one thing should I forget to add, that at times I find the acting a bit too lazy and sometimes just too 'hammy'. The only other CW show that I have watched is 'Reaper' [ Ray Wise's portrayal of the devil was just too good ] and that was a great show, until it got cancelled probably because of the Writer's strike. Before Arrow, I saw Stephen Amell in HBO's "Hung", where he played the role of a dumb sex worker but he was not the protagonist of that show, in Arrow the way he acts most of the time I just want him to read his lines as quickly as he can, and for sometime I watched the Arrow because of "Felicity Smoak" especially her one-liners.
> 
> There is no comparison between Daredevil and the Arrow [ in terms of acting ], the producers of the show hired an 'actual actor' for the role of Matt Murdock, not just some good-looking hunk and apart from that they happen to have a power-house supporting cast as well [ Vincent D'Onofrio, Rosario Dawson, Scott Glenn ]. David Anders was one of the villians in an Arrow episode, and I just hoped that he would get a longer run in the show [ cos he happens to be a good actor, playing smooth but wicked villains ] but he was just a 'single episode baddie'. Probably the only good shows are the ones who don't happen to share a universe with the Arrow, iZombie is great acting wise, the writing is sharp and keep you guessing what will happen next.


I didn't know about Reaper. When was this show on? I've watched pretty much all CW shows, except Crazy Ex, over the past years and this one is new to me. Must have been a long time ago. Writers strike was around Supernatural season 3 so definitely before my CW time. I just started watching shows online uhm 2010/fall, because I was annoyed how long I would have to wait for the DVD to come out in the US and even longer before it would air in my country. I personally do like Stephens portrayal but I know from my boyfriend, a comic book fan, that he is very different in the comics. I also know the Oliver Queen from Smallville and he probably gets closer to the comic book character even though I never liked Dinah on Smallville. I guess the real Green Arrow wouldn't be a character so well liked by me as the one from Arrow, so I'm glad about the way they handled it. Felicity I love as well.

Daredevil has certainly a different main audience that they wanna target and it reminds me more of the Marvel movies like The Avengers but to me it appears even darker. Same thing with Jessica Jones and Luke Cage. The Marvel movies still seem funny at times with good humor. The Netflix shows have some funny lines as well but the overall tone is much more serious and dark. At least that's how I've perceived it. I was never much a fan of Davids characters but I do agree he plays good villains. I've known him since Alias. You definitely love to hate him.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Astrid Dunham

Fringe
Vikings
Star Trek: Enterprise
Smallville
Grimm
Vampire Diaries
Gotham
AHS: Murder House
Game of Thrones
Merlin


----------



## meehan8381german41

the walking dead 
Game of thrones 
The strain 
i watch on 123hulu


----------



## Mange

Forensic Files

I like that it shows crime scene photos/footage, interviews people involved in the cases, and has minimal dramatization (as compared to other similar shows which tend to be nothing but shitty actors ). I also like the narrators voice.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil




----------



## jetser

Breaking Bad

It's the series that grew on me most. I can understand most of the troubles and motives what Walter White goes through.

other favourites:

24
Orange is the New Black
Black Mirror
Stein's Gate
Death Note
Stranger Things
Elfen Lied
Cosmos: A Spacetime Odyssey


----------



## ThirdOfNovember

Westworld is the best tv-series ever produced, imho. It is deep, it is complicated, it is put together so magnificently that I watched it twice in a row to see if I could spot details from the very beginning, which I could. It is a masterpiece if you ask me. 

(And I've watched a LOT of tv-series)


----------



## missedme7

Bleach because of Rukia.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

ThirdOfNovember said:


> Westworld is the best tv-series ever produced, imho. It is deep, it is complicated, it is put together so magnificently that I watched it twice in a row to see if I could spot details from the very beginning, which I could. It is a masterpiece if you ask me.
> 
> (And I've watched a LOT of tv-series)


I find it very difficult to compare different genres :|


----------



## CoeurGrenadine

I recently discovered that TV show:Don't Trust the B---- in Apartment 23





It's neither a super intellectual tv show nor a really essential one, but it's rather fun, in a New Girl/Unbreakable Kimmy Shmidt kind of way. 
Two others awesome TV show btw :


----------



## alexboy

Game of Thrones. Cause it's the best!


----------



## Deprecator

West World
Game of Thrones
Suits
Black Sails
Turn: Washington Spies
Da Vinci's Demons
Taboo

West Wold is just stunning and beyond words really. In general though I appreciate high production quality, "older" themed shows, engaging dialogue and dark humor. And while I'm reluctant to put GoT on my list because it's become so "mainstreamed", I still mention it anyways because it was my favorite book series well before it became popular and it also makes me feel more comfortable about my familial relationships, which might also explain why I enjoyed _Taboo_ so much.


----------



## dulcinea

It seems like every few months I have a new favorite show. This 6 mo feature is Halt and Catch Fire, because I just watched Season 4, and it broke my heart! :crying:

I think a lot of the characters are more messed up than I am, so I don't feel so bad about it. It's based on fictional companies that were contemporanious with real businesses that developed in the 80s and 90s, such as IBM, Macintosh, Yahoo, Microsoft, etc. It shifted from advances to the PC, online gaming/chatrooms, the world wide web, advances in PC gaming, and search engines. But, in reality, it's about people. I'm not sure if the real pioneers of the computer age where as messed up as the characters. I rather doubt it. But it does tend to make for compelling drama. It was always a pretty highly competitive, high stress field. 

The only thing I regret, is I wish there could be one more season, so they could have focused on web apps, Java, and the Pentium processor.


----------



## longlosttck

Gilmore Girls. It is witty, authentic, funny and no drama. Great characters


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Peaky Blinders(BBC)


----------



## Glop

Avatar the Last Airbender. Everytime I rewatch it, I fall in love all over agian. Great characters, great world building and I find the eastern asian culture it's based on interesting. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## shameless

I can always flip on, the office, or 30 rock 

Otherwise 
Criminal Minds 
It's always pretty solid and I don't usually need to keep up on anything 


I did watch shows like House of Cards, Shameless, & Game of Thrones but what always bugs me about shows like that is once they get a huge following they deviate from good solid story platforms where the story flows, to like usually by season four they are trying to make everything climatic and over dramatic (and then I have to fast forward through a bunch of boring hokey dialogue to get to the point). They always try and make every scene riveting insteada flow. And it just gets super boring to watch the shows once they add too much fluff but I want to find out the end.

A friend here showed me the show
Girlsfriends Guide to Divorce 
I like that show

Anyways I definitely enjoy docudrama stuff where it's based on history
I.e. The Crown, Narcos etc


----------



## jetser




----------



## UpClosePersonal

Sily said:


> I watch a lot of TV. I have about 10 shows that are in 1st place. But if I'm supposed to pick just one:
> 
> As Time Goes By. Because it's British, I love Judi Dench, I love their relationship (reading in bed together), it's funny, it's good.


I have a few seasons on dvd because it's so rarely broadcast on tv.
I just watched a couple episodes last night. The whole cast is very good even though some the scripts can often leave something to be desired.
The chemistry between Dench and the husband is perfect.


----------



## CountZero

I have a number of favorites, and narrowing it down to just one is too tough. So I will break it down into genres...

Science Fiction/Fantasy - _Babylon 5 _ Many science fiction shows descend into camp and fan service, but Babylon 5 never did. A very engaging story arc, with intelligent plotting, characters and dialog. Much to my surprise, I have recently discovered a reboot is in the works. I'm not sure whether to be excited, or to start cringing.
Drama - _Homicide: Life on the Streets _ On the surface this looks like Just Another Cop Show(TM). But it's much more than that. It's a gritty look at what working on the Baltimore homicide squad is/was like, based on the non-fiction book of the same name by journalist David Simon.
Comedy - _Northern Exposure _A very quirky comedy about an Alaskan town, with an endearing cast of oddballs.


----------



## Hexigoon

Don't care much for TV so I barely watch it. More of a film guy really, but I do enjoy short shows (Chernobyl, Squid-Game) and anthology series like Black Mirror where every episode is like a stand-alone film itself. 
Brotherhood is one of those rare gems where despite its length I wish it had been even longer because of how much I loved it.


----------



## Sily

UpClosePersonal said:


> I have a few seasons on dvd because it's so rarely broadcast on tv.
> I just watched a couple episodes last night. The whole cast is very good even though some the scripts can often leave something to be desired.
> The chemistry between Dench and the husband is perfect.


She is fanciful and he is so stoic, he is always trying to rein her in & bring her back to Earth. 

Just my opinion, but I see him as a definite introvert, SJ. 

I think she is right on the I/E line. She ran her own business, Type For You, very well, and was very tough, but I think she's an NF. A dreamer. Maybe ENFP. ? Not sure. Maybe INFJ. ? 

He's ISTJ maybe. I think it's a great love story, all over a missed letter. 😊

Where I live, our local public broadcasting station (PBS) ran 4 or 5 British shows in the afternoon for about 45 years. Ballykissangel. Are You Being Served. Last Of The Summer Wine. As Time Goes By. Keeping Up Appearances. I'd watch and fall in love with the characters and towns.


----------



## CountZero

Sily said:


> Where I live, our local public broadcasting station (PBS) ran 4 or 5 British shows in the afternoon for about 45 years. Ballykissangel. Are You Being Served. Last Of The Summer Wine. As Time Goes By. Keeping Up Appearances. I'd watch and fall in love with the characters and towns.


Our local PBS station also ran a few regular British shows too. When I was working 9 to 5, I didn't get much chance to watch them. But during a long spell of unemployment I picked up a taste for As Time Goes By. Great show. Of other Britcoms, I found Are You Being Served was way too snarky and mean-spirited, but I loved Fawlty Towers.


----------



## Sily

@CountZero

Fawlty Towers another great one. It was always great to see John Cleese losing it.

Going all the way back to the 70s, our channel would show Monty Python's Flying Circus. Very funny and crazy. And then Doctor Who in the 70s. Wiki says on BBC, Doctor Who, started 1963.

I liked the Vicar of Dibley. And of course, the British Antiques Roadshow. And Mum, with Lesley Manville, ranks right up there with As Time Goes By, for me. Mum is so good. Can't forget Benny Hill and Mr. Bean.

Thank god for BritBox and AcornTV.


----------



## Treeson




----------



## sugarbait

riget/kingdom


----------



## jessyrich

Friends is one of the best tv shows ever made. No idea how many times i watched already.
Sometimes i just enjoy checking different firestick channels (this site has a full list of them) and watching a random stuff. This way i safe time on choosing my perfect movie/episode/cartoon etc.


----------



## karen983

How to Get Away with Murder. I haven't seen a series as intriguing as this. The storyline is just amazing and the actors are well chosen. If you love good detectives, you'd love this show.


----------



## Morfy

Bonusfamiljen. It makes me feel all the emotions: Happiness, sadness, cringe, absolute pain. It makes me laugh, it makes me want to jump out the window and all in the span of one episode.


----------



## eeo

Poirot. I grew up reading the stories and the series with David Suchet was perfectly done. The whole atmosphere, the attention to detail. Truly enjoyable to watch.


----------

